# Ariens Path Pro Model 938033



## Ray (Dec 25, 2017)

Hi all thanks for being here.
Im looking at this Areins Path Pro, its bran new, and the guy said he would take 400.00 for it, Canadian dollars.
It sounds like a good deal. I did go see it and it is bran new, had to put gas in it, started right up.
Im thinking of going back to give him the money today, just thought I would try and get some feed back on these units if any of you have one, or any experience with them.
Thanks very very much
Ray


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Woman friend of mine has one. She is very happy with it. Always starts easy, and easy for her to maneuver. Only problem she had, the cables for the remote chute got caught on something and she kept going and busted it. Was covered under warranty. Seems to have enough power too.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Here in the US, I see them listed for $600 new. So if it's in that kind of condition, it's a good price (especially in CAD), vs new. It becomes more a question of making sure it's the proper machine for your snow-clearing needs, vs whether you're getting a good deal.


----------

